# Im wanting to build a DH/FR/DJ hardtail



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont have the money to go out and buy a bike then have to replace the all of the components because they were not what i needed. i want to build something thats i can huck, yet is light enough for DJ's, and would be a good bike for north shore style freeride. i have a lot of ladder bridges and really technical lines....so...i was think i should start out with a banshee morphine and a 66 RCV, with hayes storker trail. Then a transition wheel set. i just would like anyones oppinion, thanks hope to here from you


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A Morphine would not be a very fun rig on the DJs. Choose a versatile hardtail. Maybe something like a Chase, STP, p.bike, Gary Fisher PHD, etc. Nicolai has the BMXTB, it's sweet. I've been riding my Addict for everything, and it hasn't let me down.

But I guess you should pick something that suits your needs best. If you're priority is northshore stuff only the occasional DJ session... then maybe the Morphine would be cool.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Something like the Norco Rampage may be a bit less overbuilt than the Morphine, but would still be like Will said, not so good for the DJ's. There has to be a bit of a compromise somewhere.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Balfa minute man. 

End thread.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been looking for the same thing and have found that most hardtail frames are built towards DJ/Urban more than techy trails. After looking around for the last couple months I'm sold on the Transition Vagrant. The geo is designed for steep techy trails with a 67 degree head angle, a reasonable wheelbase and 16.5 chainstays, but if you score a fork with a travel adjust you could dial the HA down for a steeper quicker rig for DJ/Urban. Plus the fame is dirt cheap for the quality your getting

I'm going to pick one up come the first of the year and set mine up with a Pike and use it as my do everything rig.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

.243 racing FR.i love mine,jumps great,super strong,horizontal dropouts so you can adjust to what you're doing...i just put an argyle on mine but i had a z1 and it jumped fine.in your case throw a pike on it and you can crnak it down for dj's and use all the travel for fr stuff.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

yeti dj, the HT and Drop outs on there are ridiculous.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> yeti dj, the HT and Drop outs on there are ridiculous.


The only yeti i will suggest.... the DJ is one awesome frame. burly as hell, decently light, and by far the best feeling geometry for a DJ/FR hardtail. and not too expensive... but it is a yeti.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, the PHD would fit that bill to a "t". Skilled at all, but a master of none. I would recomend you seriously consider what will occupy the majority of your ridng. If it is FR?shore stuff the vagrant, morphine, no 1.5 though(thats a hangup of mine, nothing wrong with 1.125, just an issue for me). Soul cycles makes the sluggo, check that out too.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Vagrant, they are sick, i am going to get one and put a 66sl ata on it so i can use it for everything


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Whistler approved 2006 Jamis Komodo 3.0. buy yourself a Komodo frameset and build from there. Should be less expensive too. 2005-2007 could handle up too 150mm.

A vagrant or a morphine might end up weighing a lot. The komodo should even go on a diet at 33 pounds. my friend's morphine weighs in at a hefty 41 pounds. thats 3 pounds heavier than my DH fully.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

A friend of mine recently purchased a Komodo 2.0(2005). He was curious about FR because of how much fun myself and another couple of guys have with it. He was asking similiar questions so I recomended the Komodo. A good jump-off point to learn on and see if it something you would want to pursue. If you ending up not liking it, you didn't shell out at alot. He payed less than 700. So far he is loving it and very excited to enter into a new niche of mtbiking. I rode his Komodo on some trails, and in the city some. Liked it, very flickable(he got the 14"). Doesn't feel as stoudt as something like a Yakuza or Imperial, but a great bike to "cut your teeth on". Sounds to me though that you have your mind made up on a HT FR, and your willing to spend some moolah, the Komodo is NOT the bike I would recomend. You'll want more if you get the Komodo. Not knocking the bike, it is good, but if you're gonna spend the money, look elsewhere. I would place the Komodo as more of a VERY agressive AM, or _light _FR.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

gop427 said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased a Komodo 2.0(2005). He was curious about FR because of how much fun myself and another couple of guys have with it. He was asking similiar questions so I recomended the Komodo. A good jump-off point to learn on and see if it something you would want to pursue. If you ending up not liking it, you didn't shell out at alot. He payed less than 700. So far he is loving it and very excited to enter into a new niche of mtbiking. I rode his Komodo on some trails, and in the city some. Liked it, very flickable(he got the 14"). Doesn't feel as stoudt as something like a Yakuza or Imperial, but a great bike to "cut your teeth on". Sounds to me though that you have your mind made up on a HT FR, and your willing to spend some moolah, the Komodo is NOT the bike I would recomend. You'll want more if you get the Komodo. Not knocking the bike, it is good, but if you're gonna spend the money, look elsewhere. I would place the Komodo as more of a VERY agressive AM, or _light _FR.


I use mine for Black rock and Whistler. Those are some of the most abusive places you can ride. Ride the 16.5" and then tell me how you feel.

The komodo rides like a STP on the dirt jumps and an evil on the DH course. Also, did you try it with 150mm ? Go put your friends komodo through the most abuse you can them come back and say its an AM bike :thumbsup: I built mine as a AM/"Light" FR bike, certainly didnt end up that way. its a full on Light DH/FR/DJ bike that is plenty capable of AM too.

Anything else will really suck at the jumps. even evil's are kind of couches on the jumps. if this kid wanted to do DH only, then yea, an imperial or morphine would be good, but those bikes are craptastic on everything else.

The 05-07 Komodo IS NOT an AM bike. I even asked jamis, they designed the 2.0 and 3.0 for FR and the 1.0 was more an aggressive AM build.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I use mine for Black rock and Whistler. Those are some of the most abusive places you can ride. Ride the 16.5" and then tell me how you feel.
> Hey, don't get all heated, I am not knocking the bike, I am sure that whistler riding on a Komodo is satisfactory. Why would I want to ride a bigger frame, what is that going to tell me? Irregardless, I said in my intial post that the Komodo is a good bike and all around, but it is NOT a full blown freeride bike, you should know, you had a Yakuza. You wanted something less FR more AM and look what you ended up with...a Komodo.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

*Vagrant was another choice*

i was looking at the vagrant also, i personal have cracked two jamis hardtail frames...so im stearing clear of them. i should i guess revise my idea of DJ's, i just mean being able to pump lips and get the bike up, no tricks. SC jackel was also another option.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

My yakuza with a travis 180 SC takes to the air like a champ, it is NO Djer but, it pops deluxe! Seriously, my FR HT feels a trail version of my Urban bike. My Yakuza pops faster and higher than what should be expected. My friends imperial is the same. What works for me isn't nesasarily gonna work for the next guy. The vagrant with a fox TALAS would be a great avenue. You can trust the frame with your life and you can run the fork at 160 down to 100. Good luck, you'll love going HT:thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> The only yeti i will suggest.... the DJ is one awesome frame. burly as hell, decently light, and by far the best feeling geometry for a DJ/FR hardtail. and not too expensive... *but it is a yeti.*


 :skep:

Typical MTBR garbage.


----------



## Frankenstein (Aug 9, 2004)

*Mountain CYcle Rumble*

THeres a mean white MTN Cycle Rumble on ebay right now.

Looks pretty new.

It can handle what you throw it in.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Frankenstein said:


> THeres a mean white MTN Cycle Rumble on ebay right now.
> 
> Looks pretty new.
> 
> It can handle what you throw it in.


...yeah jump on it.

JUST finished My build of the Rumble.

6 inches up front. It does weigh upper 30's though but I was NOT weight conscious when I built it up. I built it for strength and to keep my wallet in a good mood.

Def more of a FR setup than a dj setup, all the way.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

vagrants are nice...heres mine...it works fine for dj, and is good for trail stuff too.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

That's a real beauty of a blue vagrant you've got there! Looks great!


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

IMO i think the NS B1tch is real nice and i have seen people dj and freeride with them. If you can get the money together i suggest that u get an adjustable fork so that its is easier to dj and freeride and there is not much of a compromise


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is a sick vagrant, i want one soo bad.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

gop427 said:


> Hey, don't get all heated, I am not knocking the bike, I am sure that whistler riding on a Komodo is satisfactory. Why would I want to ride a bigger frame, what is that going to tell me? Irregardless, I said in my intial post that the Komodo is a good bike and all around, but it is NOT a full blown freeride bike, you should know, you had a Yakuza. You wanted something less FR more AM and look what you ended up with...a Komodo.


ahahahahahaha ...no

I wanted a Komodo because I was tired of 42 pounds of fail known as the yakuza. I'm sorry but a 17" frame with a 23.8" toptube isnt even fun for DH, not to mention AM riding, FR or especially in the dirt jumps.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

kitsapfreerider said:


> i personal have cracked two jamis hardtail frames...so im stearing clear of them.


What frame was that?

I love how people are scared of a komodo, then list a chamelion and a rumble which fit right into the same category. I've ridden harder on my komodo than you probably ever will (because I'm stupid) Lasted fine where my friend broke his kona coiler on the same stuff.

as for the jackal, its such a strange bike man, You can run up to 160mm on there, my buddy has one with a domain on it. They're good bikes, but they arent as well rounded as a few of your other choices. they have somewhat awkward geometry. But most people's complaints are with a 100mm fork on the bike, my friends at 130mm feels a lot better.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Whatever, this kid will keep spewing out crap about how it survived Whistler while dragging his brakes down the entire way... maybe that's why his brakes crapped out. And he'll throw in mention of other products that have failed just for good measure. Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Komodo FX cracked at the headtube by a dude I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But thats an old frame they did away with in 2004. They improoved the frame a TON for 2005-07. Even those 2004 and older frames held their own. My buddy cracked his addict, another cracked a identi and more than enough cracked STP's. what are you going to do? old abused frames will crack no matter who rides them.

Not too mention, the 2004 and older komodo's werent designed for 150mm of travel. they were "AM" trail bikes at the time.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I've ridden harder on my komodo than you probably ever will.


Man, stop trying to be such a badass. Or at the least, please post a vid of you _actually being_ such a badass. What make's you think you can ride harder than this guy? He could be a pro downhiller for all you know.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

mothahucker said:


> Man, stop trying to be such a badass. Or at the least, please post a vid of you _actually being_ such a badass. What make's you think you can ride harder than this guy? He could be a pro downhiller for all you know.


I love how you left out my point (by being stupid) I'm usually a smooth rider and dont push my limits. The Komodo is one of those bikes that doesn't really hold a sentimental value too me, and lately I've been riding the snot out of it. Yesterday was the biggest drop I've ever done on a hardtail (roughly 16 feet) and likely the largest I'll do on a hardtail, because that really hurt (sucky transition) yesterday I ran straight into a tree, I've been slipping off wooden features and ditching the bike. Had to true my wheels 3 times in the last 2 months because of my riding.

My style (not lately) but generally is DH race. I'm no "mothahucker" as I'm sure you are, but I can definatly hold my own. Post a vid? More like good luck getting someone to film me. I usually end up riding solo because my friends are too big of *****'s to go down anything harder than A-Line and Dirt Merchant at whistler. They wont even go on the top half of the mountain. I'm working on a video, but its not a FR/DH video (too wet and slippery) not to mention 90mph winds on the coast.

Acting bad ass? naw...I'll leave that one up too you, buddy.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Or maybe it's because you talk a lot of bull crap and you're, in actuality, terribly slow and not nearly as good as you hype yourself up to be.

Having to true your wheels is no indication that you ride a lot or ride hard. It could just mean they're crappy wheels with a half-assed build.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

heres my vagrant, im using it for more all mountain, but i do take it down the DH runs at southridge and it actually handles quite well. the geo is set for that type of riding and it is really comfortable on all the rocky descents. 

and i mess around at 4x, im not good, but the bike does it.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

That vagrant looks dope:thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I really dig the Evil Imperial. 
Sexy hardtail.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I love how you left out my point (by being stupid) I'm usually a smooth rider and dont push my limits. The Komodo is one of those bikes that doesn't really hold a sentimental value too me, and lately I've been riding the snot out of it. Yesterday was the biggest drop I've ever done on a hardtail (roughly 16 feet) and likely the largest I'll do on a hardtail, because that really hurt (sucky transition) yesterday I ran straight into a tree, I've been slipping off wooden features and ditching the bike. Had to true my wheels 3 times in the last 2 months because of my riding.
> 
> My style (not lately) but generally is DH race. I'm no "mothahucker" as I'm sure you are, but I can definatly hold my own. Post a vid? More like good luck getting someone to film me. I usually end up riding solo because my friends are too big of *****'s to go down anything harder than A-Line and Dirt Merchant at whistler. They wont even go on the top half of the mountain. I'm working on a video, but its not a FR/DH video (too wet and slippery) not to mention 90mph winds on the coast.
> 
> Acting bad ass? naw...I'll leave that one up too you, buddy.


The qualifier "by being stupid" was irrelevant, so I left it off.

Go back to the '16 foot' drop, set up a tripod with a video camera (because you have no friends, apparently), film the drop, and post it on youtube. Until then, I call B.S.

Just get better friends who can actually ride with you. Sounds to me like XSL_Will wants to be your best friend, so there you go.

And yes, everybody knows I am the ultimate badass. :band:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Even after seeing the bad name that was unintentionally branded on it from a certain poster, I have to second the Komodo. I you can find an adjustable fork and have a few sets of tires, you can ride whatever you want. I can swap my tires to Holy Rollers and crank the fork down, hit up DJ's all day. I can put on a pair of Minions and rip all the Freeride trails around here. Mine's got a great weight at 33.5lbs. I've had great geometry in both aspects. It has a great flicky feeling in park, urban, and jumping. It also as a pretty slacked out feel on the downhills which feels quite alot like a hardtail version of a Specialized Demo. This bike was a bit more expensive than I would expect due to some of my build choices. It's asking for a set of Gold I9's for Christmas too.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's funny because Todd used to never shut up about how great the Yakuza was and how it's the ultimate hardtail... now he says it's a failure.

What a brand whore. Or maybe he just constantly suffers from buyer's remorse because he doesn't know what he wants.

"The komodo rides like a STP on the dirt jumps"
Hmm... I seem to recall that you liked to frequently voice your opinion about how terrible you thought the STPs were on the dirt.

Not bashing on the Komodo. It's a fine bike. And Heals has one hell of a build.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's funny because Todd used to never shut up about how great the Yakuza was and how it's the ultimate hardtail... now he says it's a failure.
> 
> What a brand whore. Or maybe he just constantly suffers from buyer's remorse because he doesn't know what he wants.
> 
> ...


I agrree, he is a like a poor version of SMT. Whatever he has its the best. No, whatever Todd has, he has because it is what he can afford. There is nothing wrong with the bikes he rides or his equipment, but it is by no means "top shelf". I comment on stuff I own or have actually spent time on. My stuff as we all know is NOT top shelf, and do NOT profess that it is, I do exclaim that I have fun and enjoy what I can afford. Would I like other bikes yeah, more than likely, but I am having fun on what I have. It is annoying to read about Todds bike of the moment, every time someone questions on it, plus he is inconsistent from bike to bike. As you pointed out. But who am I? I am not the bicycle wizard like Todd. Todd, you should really tune it down, I don't know if you were the kid in HS, that everyone teased and as a result you have low self-esteem, but you don't have to come here and prove YOURSELF or YOUR POINT on every post that has a slight connection to what you own. Its cool you have what you have, no bad bikes, I suggest you be yourself when you log on and not act as some supreme authority, your not, neither am I or anyone else on this message board for that matter. When people ask for opinions regarding equipment, give that to them, not stuff "you heard" about, or "read" about, or "speculate" on.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Why does every thread around here have to turn into a stupid pissing match?


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

asjkdfhjkasdfkjasghdfkljhalksdjh ahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

just boosting my post count!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

gop427 said:


> I agrree, he is a like a poor version of SMT. Whatever he has its the best. No, whatever Todd has, he has because it is what he can afford. There is nothing wrong with the bikes he rides or his equipment, but it is by no means "top shelf". I comment on stuff I own or have actually spent time on. My stuff as we all know is NOT top shelf, and do NOT profess that it is, I do exclaim that I have fun and enjoy what I can afford. Would I like other bikes yeah, more than likely, but I am having fun on what I have. It is annoying to read about Todds bike of the moment, every time someone questions on it, plus he is inconsistent from bike to bike. As you pointed out. But who am I? I am not the bicycle wizard like Todd. Todd, you should really tune it down, I don't know if you were the kid in HS, that everyone teased and as a result you have low self-esteem, but you don't have to come here and prove YOURSELF or YOUR POINT on every post that has a slight connection to what you own. Its cool you have what you have, no bad bikes, I suggest you be yourself when you log on and not act as some supreme authority, your not, neither am I or anyone else on this message board for that matter. When people ask for opinions regarding equipment, give that to them, not stuff "you heard" about, or "read" about, or "speculate" on.


are you really that retarded? why dont you assume more about me!

First off, I have first hand experience on 04 komodos, the yakuza line, mc rumbles, morphines and the .243 racing DH frame. So I'm really sorry pal, but when people claim that a different frame broke and that all komodo's must be **** because of an old frame, I'm going to argue it because they are giving false information. XSL is the one who thinks he knows all, claims that I dibt know how to tune my bikes, BS I worked in a shop for 4 years and not to mention, with working with so many bikes and constantly swapping parts around on mine, I know what I'm doing.

As for having the top shelf crap, why? why should that even matter? if we all strive to have the same stuff, we are only going to limit our options even more by putting the smaller companies out of buisness ( buying a POS cookie cutter everyone and their mom has one Specialized > Something small (Jamis, K2, KHS etc)

I'm sorry, but when someone compares two bikes that arent even similar, I'm going to correct them. thing is WiLL is wrong, plain and simple. its kind of like if I had a 2002 Specialized Bighit that I cracked, then going out and saying "all bighits are fail and will crack if you ride them hard, so you better not buy that 2007 bighit because it'll crack on you."

I claim which bike is best here because I have ridden them all, yes,a few of the bikes here I have owned in the past and I have ridden everything mentioned. for DJ and FR ...there really is only one choice. you could possibly do a 15" yakuza, but their geometry is kind off, thats why I got rid of mine.


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

w00t a picture thread 

DB response comp  a pos


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> . even evil's are kind of couches on the jumps. if this kid wanted to do DH only, then yea, an imperial or morphine would be good, but those bikes are craptastic on everything else.


Please explain how an Imperial or Morphine are "craptastic" or "couches?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

> My buddy cracked his addict, another cracked a identi and more than enough cracked STP's.


why dont you get one of these guys to film you,or are they the "****s" you were referring to?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Flat tyres said:


> Please explain how an Imperial or Morphine are "craptastic" or "couches?


Both I rode didnt jump as nice as a smaller/lighter bike. it was a weight/geometry combo that made them a little more sloppy on the jumps than lets say, a ToP or a Special ed P. series? I like my bikes to be pretty flickable, the evil's and the morphines just felt ...a little clumsy on the jumps. (I think that can be fixed with the evil's adjustable dropouts though? would still be pretty heavy, because I think the evil's are around 8 pounds for the frame.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> are you really that retarded? why dont you assume more about me!
> 
> First off, I have first hand experience on 04 komodos, the yakuza line, mc rumbles, morphines and the .243 racing DH frame. So I'm really sorry pal, but when people claim that a different frame broke and that all komodo's must be **** because of an old frame, I'm going to argue it because they are giving false information. XSL is the one who thinks he knows all, claims that I dibt know how to tune my bikes, BS I worked in a shop for 4 years and not to mention, with working with so many bikes and constantly swapping parts around on mine, I know what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


I've never had a 2002 Bighit. And I've never said an 07 is going to crack on you. In fact, I've had very little to say about 2007s. I did mention several drawbacks regarding the 24" rear wheel. And I have suggested purchasing a newer frame rather than older ones due to fatigue, wear, cost, etc.
I never said the Komodo is a terrible bike. In fact, quite the opposite. I did say that there are better options out there. I was making a point that the Komodo HAS cracked before... both the new style and old style.
Doing something wrong over and over again doesn't mean that you know how to do it.
You used to rave about the Yakuza.

Way to make stuff up and completely prove my point.

But you're right. I am a know-it-all. Some people don't like that. But at least as of lately, I have been relatively unbiased. Despite my grudge against certain companies and praise for others, I do recognize a quality or terrible product. And I do make recommendations accordingly.


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I like my bikes to be pretty flickable, the evil's and the morphines just felt ...a little clumsy on the jumps. .


Its the indian not the arrow..........


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Yakuza and its a darn fine bike...

Sorry Todd but this time you are talking a lot of crappola , Komodos are great but they are AM/Light FR while Yakuzas have the geometry for a 150mm+ fork and are built really tough for Heavy FR and Downhill.... you already know what I mean.. 

Maybe what you are saying aint comming out of your mouth (or hands) the way you like, either way most threads in this forum end as a flame war.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

What does everyone think of the Yeti DJ with a Fox Talas 36 at 150mm???? A friend recently built one up at 34lbs and the bike appears really strong.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

That would be sick. but I'd run the talas at minimum travel (90mm, I believe?) to better fit the rear end. That would be one fine-ass rig, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Talas travel adjustment runs 100-130-160


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I've never had a 2002 Bighit. And I've never said an 07 is going to crack on you. In fact, I've had very little to say about 2007s. I did mention several drawbacks regarding the 24" rear wheel. And I have suggested purchasing a newer frame rather than older ones due to fatigue, wear, cost, etc.
> I never said the Komodo is a terrible bike. In fact, quite the opposite. I did say that there are better options out there. I was making a point that the Komodo HAS cracked before... both the new style and old style.
> Doing something wrong over and over again doesn't mean that you know how to do it.
> You used to rave about the Yakuza.
> ...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's uncalled for. I thought you said you were going to stop posting to humor my 5 year old mind.

Way to make me feel conscious about my weight. I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That's uncalled for. I thought you said you were going to stop posting to humor my 5 year old mind.


naw, I like your retarded comments, gives me something to giggle over.

Also, this didnt have anything to do with bighits, you misunderstood my point. Point was, you cant compare Fail frame A. to Beef frame B.

You're comparing a BMW 325i to a M3 when you make the assumption that 05-07 komodo frames are as strong as the 04 and older.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I never made that assumption or comparison. As I have mentioned. I have seen both frames crack. I have not said anything bad about the frame. I have just said that I've seen them crack. I even said it's a fine bike...

You made the insinuation that I had something to say about Bighits. But if you changed your mind (like you do about bikes all the time) I'm cool with that. Whatever.

By the way, you might want to read the announcement at the top of the page. And then go and edit some of your posts to not call people stupid, retarded, incapable of riding, etc.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

d-d-d-rama!

Todd, go back to the ibex forum.
Will, go smoke a bowl and drop it.

Clearly, nobody is going to win this e-argument.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Haven't you two read the new forum sticky? You are looking for some banhammer...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Haven't you two read the new forum sticky? You are looking for some banhammer...


Just saw it. I never visit this forum, so I never knew of it  DH/FR section sucks.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> Just saw it. I never visit this forum, so I never knew of it  DH/FR section sucks.


Yeah, this forum is a pile of crap, but once in a while interesting threads pop up :thumbsup:


----------

